
Is it better to be a private or public company? - MLEnthusiast
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/08/is-it-better-to-be-a-private-or-public-company-right-now/
======
uberman
Other than a big pot of money are there any advantages to being a public
company? Off the top of my head I cannot think of any.

